# ripshifter correct reverse entry problem?



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

Does the GMM Ripshifter get rid of that problem that the stock shifter seems to have in selecting reverse without having to first massage it in/out of a forward gear?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Txgoat said:


> Does the GMM Ripshifter get rid of that problem that the stock shifter seems to have in selecting reverse without having to first massage it in/out of a forward gear?


No-- that's a function of a cold transmission, not the shifter.

Precise, the T56 ain't.


----------

